# Trane xv80 furnace blower not working



## jim2138 (Mar 22, 2008)

After returning from a trip I found that the blower fan was not operating in my Trane xv80 gas furnace. It does not operate in cool or heat mode nor with the fan set to on. The outside unit and the furnace do work. The diag led just flashes about 1 per second which I gather is good. I thought there might be a breaker or fuse but all I see is a 5 amp fuse on the control board which is ok. Is there another switch, breaker or fuse just for the blower motor? Anything else I should check? I also see some greenish yellow leds one of which is on but I am not sure what that means.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## statman (Mar 17, 2008)

I believe you have a variable speed furnace..if you have your fan switch turned in the on position, it should be running. If it doesn't , there are alot of things that could be wrong...the motor is bad, the motor control is bad etc. There are no separate fuses for only the motor. Sorry to say, but you should probably call in a pro. Variable speed motors copntrols, especially Trane can be pretty pricey. Good luck. Refer to your owners manual for error code diagnosis. Wish I could be of more help.


----------



## jim2138 (Mar 22, 2008)

That was what I was afraid of. Thanks for the help.

Jim


----------

